# Attention Boaters lauching at C470 in Littleton



## David Mellblom (Apr 4, 2013)

There is presently a river enhancement project in progress in South Platte Park. The work will be in two locations. The first about .75 miles from the launch. The second section is across from the Carson Nature Center just down from the Mineral Ave. bridge. During the project there will be temporary diversion dams and bridges that will require portages. Portage river right (east side). For more information see http://www.sspr.org/Facilities/Nature/CarsonNatureCenter.aspx

Thank for your patience, David Mellblom 

Park Ranger
South Suburban Parks and Recreation


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to keep us Informed and safe. We do appreciate the info...


----------

